# Sweet Pea



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Did everyone see Sweet Pea's new picture after being groomed? You just want to kiss that little face!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

No, where's the picture????


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Awww....ain't she sweet!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

She is going to be absolutely stunning when her coat gets a bit longer. It looks like she has the proper silky coat and just look at those huge black eyes!

A diamond in the rough now, but a real gem!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

She is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Yep you can tell she has nice silky hair from her first pictures. She is a pretty one. you lucky mom you. I think I better go to pet smart more offten


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

What a cutie!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Look at those eyes







What a doll!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

oh my goodness everytime I see that picture I just want to pick her up and love on her







she is so adorable....me too I need to go to Petsmart more often ha ha......


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

O isn't she a doll!!! Look at those huge eyes, and she is sooo tiny! I can't wait to see her once she starts getting some of her hair back.

How is she adjusting?


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

How lucky are you







She is just adorable,, What great big happy (NOW )eyes


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

So cute and sweet. I just want to cuddle her.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

What a precious little face, almost like she is pleading for us to pick her up and cuddle her


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

awww so precious, she looks like a chiuagua (sp) with the hair
so short but absolutely adorable if that makes any sense. I envy you
with the silky hair.. Cosmo has cottony hair unless he grows out of it.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

She's a cutie!


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

she's a cutie pie


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Already her eyes are on you and showing love....just a wonderful look to see in a rescue. She is beautiful....cause her eyes are so bright.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thank you, everyone for all the sweet things you have said about sweet pea. She is adusting really well. She and Buster play together alot but sometimes Buster gets to rough with her. Hes 8lbs and she is 4lbs. She wants to be held all the time. When we first got her she would hide under the bed all the time, now she wants to be right with you. She still eats her food really fast like she is starving. She only makes one pee mistake a day in the house now. She has won everyones heart. I love her and Buster so much. I am so lucky to have them. Marj. , when she get her hair back I will be ordering lots of bows!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a treat it will be to make bows for Sweet Pea! If she's like my Lady, she'll love getting pampered and dressed up after being so grubby and dirty!

She looks like she's going to have a gorgeous coat, too.


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

OMG!!! Way too cute. And those eyes - gorgeous!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Soo cute!


----------

